# Do retailers pay for shipping from your warehouse to theirs?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, I wanted to know if the shipping of my goods from my warehouse in LA to X retailer's warehouse in NY is or is not inlcuded in my wholesale price?
I dont think it is. As far as I know, retailer's pay out of their own pocket the shipping costs to their warehouse.
Or is that not how its done?
thanks


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

There is no hard and fast rule for this. Generally the retailer pays the shipping in the form of you prepaying and adding the shipping cost at the bottom of the invoice. 

But, you can offer FREE SHIPPING as a sales inducement, free shipping over a specific dollar amount, free shipping with so many total units, etc. 

If you are taking orders using an online shopping cart you can have the shipping automatically figured before they enter their card info.

Generally with wholesale sales you would have their payment information on file, then get a tenative approval for the order plus an estimated shipping cost. Once the order is completed, packed and ready to ship you would calculate the exact shipping, add it to the cost of the goods and finalize the card transaction for the adjusted total.

But, Free Shipping is a great inducement to buy. 
.


----------

